# Praktica Question.



## Mike_E (Sep 5, 2009)

OK, here's my dilemma:  a sister-in-law has one of my Nikons with a Kiron 28-105mm and the daughter of a friend at church has another of my Nikons with a 28-85mm.

I'd really like the Kiron back (if you haven't shot one I'm not really sure how to tell you why) but I don't want to give up another lens.  I could put the 28-85 on the sister-in-law's camera (notice how it seems gone even now ) but I'd still need something on the 8008.

Here's where the question comes in.  I bought a Praktica MTL5 with a 50mm f/2.8 Jenna today for $10 at a pawnshop with the intent of giving it to Heather (the friends daughter -an artsy type whom I thought would get a kick out of an old Eastern Bloc camera).  The battery for the meter is dead so I don't know about the meter but I have a spare Weston hand held so that isn't really an issue.

The thing is that every time I pick up the Praktica I like it a little better.  I have my Nikons (including the loaners),a Minolta SRT101 with a 50mm f/1.7 -and a couple of others, not that it matters because I wouldn't get rid of it anyway-, a pair of RB67s and even a Speed Graphic so it's not like I have to have it, but just looking through the viewfinder makes me think that it is one sweet lens.

So, what would you do?  And does anyone have any real world experience with this lens and camera?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2009)

Keeper! LOL

Had an old Praktica with a Domiplan lens. One of the better lens made in E. Germany! I preferred that lens to a Canon FD 50/1.8, if you can imagine that (had an adapter ring). There is something unusual about the German lenses...


----------

